# كيفيه معطر الملابس



## matrix2022 (18 مارس 2012)

أرجو من اخوتى فى الله وكل ما لديه معرفه شرح مكونات وخطوات عمل المعطر ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2012)

الداونى بتجيب نصف كيلو شمع بلسم ونصف كيلو داى كورت ماء بلسم تضع بستلة 30للتر من الامونيوم على النار وتضع فيها ماء حسب وزن البستله الا قليل ثم ضع ماء البلسم ثم ضع الشمع وقبل ان يوصل الى الغليان اطفىء ثم تقلب جيدا سوف تلا حظ ثقل الداونى وبعدين ضع لون قليل من الازرق او احمر حسب اللون فى ماء قبل ان تضعوا على الداونى وتقلبو كويس وبعديها تضعوا على برميل 30لتر ويترك الموضوع لثانى يوم وبعدين ضع ربع كيلو رائحة داونى وبالتوفيق​


----------



## matrix2022 (23 مارس 2012)

أخى الكريم العجمى بارك الله فيك وفى علمك ... لكن هل ممكنتوضح وظيفه كل مكون من المكونات دى


----------



## العجمىى (23 مارس 2012)

المعطر عبارة عن شقين الاول التنعيم وهو متمثل فى الشمع مع داى كورت والثانى فى رائحة الجيده وجزاك الله خير


----------



## matrix2022 (27 مارس 2012)

بارك الله لك اخى الكريم الاخ  العجمى على اهتمامك والرد على وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وبعلمك الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## طـلأل (27 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## salamjanabi (29 مارس 2012)

*شكرا 
بارك الله فيك و في علمك*


----------



## البخاري الأثري (3 أغسطس 2013)

رجع مشاركات المهندس المهدي مشكورا


----------

